# De-gunking top and...



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an old Yamaha FG 75 that has hung around for about 5 years. It is a bit of a beater but has *very strong *sentimental value. It had a mic inside it and carton tape across the top/sides/back for the wire. I carefully peeled the tape off successfully but there is a lot of residue. What would be the best way to clean this off? I don't want to refinish the guitar, but I don't want to make it worse either.
The pick guard is lifting a bit, how are they normally attached?
There is a bit of "washboarding" in the top, how do you deal with that?
The bridge is put in loose, with only the string tension holding it, there is also a plastic spacer under it. Was this the way they came? It seems to play OK that way. Perhaps I should get a new bridge made?
I just want to bring it back to life a bit and play it. They seem to be held in fairly high regard as built like a tank. Suggestions, as always, are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Jim, try some naptha (Zippo lighter fluid). If that won't remove the glue residue, put some butter just on the glue residue and leave it on for @ 1 hour. Wipe off the butter and the glue should come right off. Follow that up with naptha to remove the oily residue of the butter.


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

there is a product out that - and I kid you not - is called something like goo be gone. I would test a small area first though.
good luck.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i always remove stickers from guitar bodies with good old windex and light circular rubbing with a finger tip...followed by a soft towel...it seems to "melt" any glue...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, after a few hours of rubbing with naptha, a couple of coats of wax, it looks pretty good. Not a great guitar, but it plays suprisingly well. I strung it up with a set of Martin Darco lights and it sounds great.

The whole guitar









The body









Just a bit of neck wear. Some good hands have been on this.









Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*To cool*

Jim Daddyo it doesn't matter what it looks like, all that matters is that she looks like she has been played a lot and someone loved her and in the end thats all that makes any difference.
Glad she came back to life for you and that you continue to play and abuse those strings on her and wear down that fret baord till there is nothing left, but to have it replaced.Ship


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Jim Daddyo it doesn't matter what it looks like, all that matters is that she looks like she has been played a lot and someone loved her and in the end thats all that makes any difference.
> Glad she came back to life for you and that you continue to play and abuse those strings on her and wear down that fret baord till there is nothing left, but to have it replaced.Ship


+1.... Sweet guitar...dripping with MOJO

ENJOY !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I found my first guitar a few years back after having lost track of it for 37 years. A very cool little '68 Sada 00-18 12 fret style Solid top, laminated back/sides. After a lot of abuse and a lot of restoration, the little guitar sounds utterly fantastic. Plus there are some very strong memories associated with that guitar. 

In light of my experience, I might suggest you have the bridge properly seen to and perhaps treat the guitar to a bone nut and saddle. You won't regret it.

It won't be that expensive and the pleasure, if my experience is anything to go by, will be the reward.

Good luck.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Some sad news
The guitar was previously owned by my better halfs ex-husband. A really nice guy and they split amicably, continuing to be friends afterward. He passed away a couple of years ago. This morning, his twin brother, another great guy, passed away. They jammed in SW Ontario with some known players (John Till being one), good chance this guitar was played by some of them. I think the guitar will have to stay the way it is for now as it is a sentimental instrument. The fact that it plays decently and sounds really nice is secondary. The guitar will eventualy go to his daughter when the circumstances are right and I can be sure it is going to a good home.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the sad family news. That guitar is def a family heirloom and I'm sure his daughter will eventually appreciate it. Good for you for keeping her best interests at heart.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well that one looks almost new compared to some of the old Yamahas I have. Have a few from te `50s that looked like they hadn`t been cleaned since then, there was no point in trying to wash the rags I used to clean em, just too black...I tossed em.


----------

